# Co2 diffuser cleaning methods, what do you do?



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I have always cleaned my in tank co2 diffusers by setting them in pure bleach for 5 minutes then setting them in pure water for 5 minutes, never had a problem.
Recently I contacted GLA as my inline diffuser was not working properly, and I had cleaned it very recently, (take note ive had problems with this before)
They asked how I cleaned it, I told them I just set it in bleach for about 10 minutes and reverse with water. 
Then they said do it with 3:1 bleach & water ratio not pure bleach. 

Reason for this?
also what method do you use to clean ur diffusers?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know about the 3:1 ratio but from my experience when I use to do watered down bleach cleaning (don't recall the ratio) my glass CO2 diffusers but seems it can only clean as much then I switched to pure bleach... Then I leave the diffusers sit longer compare to your method but after changing it with water to wash off, I add Seachem Prime and let it sit for at least an hour or so...


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

khanzer22 said:


> I don't know about the 3:1 ratio but from my experience when I use to do watered down bleach cleaning (don't recall the ratio) my glass CO2 diffusers but seems it can only clean as much then I switched to pure bleach... Then I leave the diffusers sit longer compare to your method but after changing it with water to wash off, I add Seachem Prime and let it sit for at least an hour or so...


thanks khanzer for the reply, I told GLA the method and they said doing that is "100% incorrect" lol, but I use pure bleach to, and I think whatever works, works imo.

Any advice on cleaning inline diffusers?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree!

I don't own any inline diffusers so I don't have enough experience cleaning them but with my glass diffusers, I manually push bleach inside, through the CO2 line, by slowly dripping the bleach to get in there, you can use a syringe or pipette also... If there's enough bleach, I just shake the diffuser every minute or so to spread and clean the inside before draining by turning upside down, tilted through the co2 line, and shaking vigorously to push the bleach out... I then wash it off with water and prime solution (yep, same manual method!)...


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

khanzer22 said:


> I agree!
> 
> I don't own any inline diffusers so I don't have enough experience cleaning them but with my glass diffusers, I manually push bleach inside, through the CO2 line, by slowly dripping the bleach to get in there, you can use a syringe or pipette also... If there's enough bleach, I just shake the diffuser every minute or so to spread and clean the inside before draining by turning upside down, tilted through the co2 line, and shaking vigorously to push the bleach out... I then wash it off with water and prime solution (yep, same manual method!)...


ill try that tomorrow thanks!


----------

